# Easy English Pea Salad



## Phoenix

https://www.savingdessert.com/easy-english-pea-salad/?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=new_easy_english_pea_salad&utm_term=2018-03-29

Just my little insert here.....I'm not a big fan of frozen vegetables so, whenever I can, I use canned veggies.

Easy English Pea Salad

A wonderfully easy, hearty side dish loaded with hard cooked eggs, a little bacon, (because everything's better with bacon) minced red onion, and cheddar cheese all blended together with a creamy dressing.

Servings: 10

Ingredients:

1/4 cup mayonnaise
1/4 cup sour cream
2 tablespoons minced red onion
2 teaspoons apple-cider vinegar
2 teaspoons granulates sugar
1/2 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon fresh ground black pepper plus more for garnish if desired
1 teaspoon hot sauce more or less to taste (like Cholula)
2 13-ounce bags of frozen peas, thawed overnight in the refrigerator
2 large hard-boiled eggs chopped (reserve a few slices for garnish if desired)
1/2 cup cheddar cheese cut in 1/4â cubes or shredded
4-6 slices bacon cooked and diced

Instructions:

In a 2-cup measuring cup combine the mayonnaise, sour cream, onion, vinegar, sugar, salt, pepper and hot sauce. Stir until well blended.
In a large mixing bowl using a rubber spatula, gently combine the peas, hard-boiled eggs and cheese. Pour the dressing over the top of the peas and fold together just until well blended.
Refrigerate the salad for 8 hours or overnight. When ready to serve, gently stir the salad and add the chopped bacon. Garnish with additional chopped bacon, cheese and/or sliced eggs if desired. Best served at room temperature.

Recipe Notes:
Optional: Use a flavored bacon such as black pepper or maple for extra zing

I like the Birds' Eye brand of frozen Sweet Garden Peas

Store leftovers in an airtight container for up to 4 days.

It is possible that there is bacteria on the frozen peas. If you are concerned, please blanch the peas by dropping them in boiling water and cook / stir for 2-4 minutes. Remove with a slotted spoon, drain and cool before adding to the salad.


----------



## tatsfieldknitter

That's an interesting dish - I wonder where the name came from? Never actually heard of it in England.


----------



## Phoenix

tatsfieldknitter said:


> That's an interesting dish - I wonder where the name came from? Never actually heard of it in England.


I've always heard canned and frozen peas called English peas...I'm not sure why, either.


----------



## tatsfieldknitter

Strange ay?


----------



## Geebart

Almost exactly how I make it, except we use canned “English” peas and haven’t used the hot sauce but my crowd would like it. I a, making for pre- Easter lunch at my sons house tomorrow. I think this is a Southern/Texan dish.


----------



## Phoenix

tatsfieldknitter said:


> Strange ay?


I like finding different things and how they're called different names in other countries. It's fascinating!


----------



## Phoenix

Geebart said:


> Almost exactly how I make it, except we use canned "English" peas and haven't used the hot sauce but my crowd would like it. I a, making for pre- Easter lunch at my sons house tomorrow. I think this is a Southern/Texan dish.


Yes. I was born and raised in Texas and this was always on the table at family get togethers. It was one of my sister's favorite dishes, second only to her super rich tasting banana pudding!


----------



## Lolly12

sounds yummy


----------



## Pocahontas

This is good stuff and perfect for Easter Sunday lunch.


----------



## Casper1

Thank you for sharing!


----------

